# UAE sheikh cleared in videoed torture case



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I new it was all just one big misunderstanding 

BBC News - UAE sheikh cleared in videoed torture case


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats really sad. Above the law.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Unfortunately yet another pathetic reminder of whose hamster wheel we are running around. Along with the pardoning of thousands of wreckless drivers pardoned on National day this sends a very clear message that if you are from the land of Noteettingham you can pretty much do what you want.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> I new it was all just one big misunderstanding
> 
> BBC News - UAE sheikh cleared in videoed torture case


Oh comeone he'd been given "Mind altering drugs" by his doctor....

yeah right!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

So....why are we all still here ? Please dont say money and lifestyle...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> So....why are we all still here ? Please dont say money and lifestyle...


Money and lifestyle mate - seriously - have you seen the mess the Uk is in?????

The only other place i fancy is South Korea or Malaysia tbh!

Or maybe as a lifeguard on copacabana beach!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Money and lifestyle mate - seriously - have you seen the mess the Uk is in?????
> 
> The only other place i fancy is South Korea or Malaysia tbh!
> 
> Or maybe as a lifeguard on copacabana beach!


I lived in Malaysia - great place - only 1 problem.....dealing with locals !!!

I agree the UK is in a mess - but the rule of law applies to all.

The wise words written in The Old Bailey: "Right lives by law and law subsists by power"


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> I lived in Malaysia - great place - only 1 problem.....dealing with locals !!!
> 
> I agree the UK is in a mess - but the rule of law applies to all.
> 
> The wise words written in The Old Bailey: "Right lives by law and law subsists by power"


whats the problem with the locals in Malaysia?
Just curious. thanks


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

mrbig said:


> whats the problem with the locals in Malaysia?
> Just curious. thanks


I cant discuss this in public, it would be deemed inappropriate !!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok I will pm you if you dont mind.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Must have borrowed OJ's glove.

The rich and powerful get off lightly all across the world, it's not fair, but some people are lucky enough to be above the law, whether it be in the UAE, UK or USA.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Must have borrowed OJ's glove.
> 
> The rich and powerful get off lightly all across the world, it's not fair, but some people are lucky enough to be above the law, whether it be in the UAE, UK or USA.


Agreed - it's very easy to react with indignation to the injustices in other cultures, but we shouldn't be blind to the injustices in our own. I would argue that untouchability factor in the UK and US are even more prevalent - look at the figures for white middle classes in high-security jails. They are juist (OJ and possibly MJ aside) lower profile.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Agreed - it's very easy to react with indignation to the injustices in other cultures, but we shouldn't be blind to the injustices in our own. I would argue that untouchability factor in the UK and US are even more prevalent - look at the figures for white middle classes in high-security jails. They are juist (OJ and possibly MJ aside) lower profile.


I agree, Bush and Obama are still free.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Agreed - it's very easy to react with indignation to the injustices in other cultures, but we shouldn't be blind to the injustices in our own. I would argue that untouchability factor in the UK and US are even more prevalent - look at the figures for white middle classes in high-security jails. They are juist (OJ and possibly MJ aside) lower profile.


Yes and we didnt see George W getting arrested for signing off on waterboarding.....


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

You could say this case was a wasta of time.

(bad I know).


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

M123 said:


> You could say this case was a wasta of time.
> 
> (bad I know).


Sorry dont get that one.....according to Gulf News this morning (whilst I was enjoying some very nice pork sausages and a cheese omelete) the guy sexually abused him with a stick.......


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

M123 said:


> You could say this case was a wasta of time.
> 
> (bad I know).


:clap2:
I don't know whether applauding or groaning is the true appreciation of a PJ


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

You guys recall how a few months ago the US Congress was saying that it would block the US-UAE nuclear deal because of Sheikh Issas case? 

I guess we, as individuals, dont have to have a bad conscience for selling out our ideals for a handful of cash


----------



## mr_me_ (Jan 18, 2010)

cmon guys...there is no point going on about this case...right from the beginning, everyone knows that he did it...and everyone also knew that nothing is going to come out of it...he was bound to be set free....if not mind altering drugs...they might hav come up with hynotism, or he was blackmailed...or some crap or the other...
Welcome to dubai !!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mr_me_ said:


> cmon guys...there is no point going on about this case...right from the beginning, everyone knows that he did it...and everyone also knew that nothing is going to come out of it...he was bound to be set free....if not mind altering drugs...they might hav come up with hynotism, or he was blackmailed...or some crap or the other...
> Welcome to dubai !!


Yes, we all knew the likely outcome, but the day you think that's OK is when you have given up your humanity.

-


----------



## mr_me_ (Jan 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, we all knew the likely outcome, but the day you think that's OK is when you have given up your humanity.
> 
> -


Ofcourse it not ok...but wat hope do u hav wen ppl do such things and there are others defending such ppl and further others letting them get away wit this...!!


----------

